
Investigation Shows Coke Doesn't Give Back as Much Water as It Uses - NN88
https://www.theverge.com/2018/5/31/17377964/coca-cola-water-sustainability-recycling-controversy-investigation
======
tonetheman
How is this news? Or why did anyone waste time or money investigating it? Just
evil marketing lies.

